# Die Trails am Berggeistsee!!!



## Obreck (23. November 2001)

Hi Leute!
Ist einer von euch in der letzten Zeit am  Berggeistsee gewessen?
Die Singletrails sind nicht mehr fahrbahr!!! Scheiß Holzfähler haben Baume umgeschupst und alles liegen lassen. Hat mich fast meinen Kopf gekostet. Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares?
Bin mal in die Richtung Heider Bergsee gefahren und volle Kannone verfahren, sehe auf einmal einen Bahnhof und auf dem Schild steht Erftstadt. Nach dem Weg nach Hause gesucht. Alles klar bin Brühl Mitte rausgekommen. Das war ein Ausflug, 4 Stunden unterwegs gewessen. Sprich 4 Stunden den Weg gesucht. 

Bike jetzt am Samstag wieder in die Richtung, mal gucken ob ich diesmal was fiende!


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. November 2001)

Hi Obreck,

die sind schon seit drei Wochen dran. Vom Forstamt Ville habe ich die Info, das es in einiger Zeit wieder alles in Ordnung ist, da die Stämme zum Verkauf bestimmt sind.

Gruß Lord  

PS sind da auch öfter Unterwegs, mann sieht sich vielleicht mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obreck (25. November 2001)

Schade!
Thorsten hatte vorgeschlagen Northshore aus dem Zeug zu bauen 

Wo ist denn die Karte zu finden die posten wolltest?

War jetzt am Samstag da oben(am Sendeturm), habe eine schnelle Abfahrt gefunden.
In der Nähe von dem Bolzplatz fängt die an. Und an diesem Sendeturm ist auch was. Gibt aber sehr viele coole Absätze da sind nur halt verstreut. Und so ganz allein traue ich mich nicht 
so hohe Teile zu spriengen.

Wie sieht es mit einer Tour aus? Wetter ist mir egal!


----------



## Heimwerker King (26. November 2001)

Wenn Du den Sendeturm kennst, dann kann ich mir die Karte sparen (Scanner hat heut gesponnen) da der "Krater" fast dort liegt. Du fährst am Sendeturm vorbei (der Turm liegt links) in den Wald. Nach dem Du ein auf der rechten Seite liegendes eingezäuntes Grundstück passiert hast, kommt links ein Singeltrail aus dem Wald (führt auch wieder zum Bolsplatz). Etwas weiter rechts kommt dann eine Zufahrt zu einer größeren Lichtung wo eine Stelle liegt wo es viele Absätze gibt, "Drops" und "Spines". Alles zusammen sieht ein wenig wie ein Bombenkrater aus. Von da führt noch ein Trail entlang dieses Grabens runter nach Walberberg an bis zu zwei Fischteichen. Den Trail kann man auch wieder zurück zum Sendeturm fahren.

Gruß
Lord 

PS Wetter sollte besser wie heute sein


----------



## Obreck (26. November 2001)

Dann kannst du dir die Karte sparen, bin genau da gewessen.
An den Teichen gibt es aber noch eins. der führt hoch nach Walberberg. Hoch ist aber *******, den mußt du von Walberberg runterfahren, sehr schnell und sehr rutschig(wegen Laub) aber geil. Heute war ich mit meinem Schwager auf  der Crossstrecke(Mügenhausen). Ist voll krass gewessen, die Cracks da haben aber doof geguckt als ich da mit dem Bike rum gehüpft bin.

Lass es mich wießen wenn ihr wieder unterwegs seid.


----------



## Heimwerker King (26. November 2001)

Hi,

Müggenhausen kenn ich bisher nur mit meiner Enduro. Ich denk bei dem Wetter heute war es da wohl oberhart.

Ich geb´ bescheid wenn ich wieder unterwegs bin.

Wahrscheinlich sind wir Sonntag wieder unterwegs.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## Obreck (26. November 2001)

Alles klar! Dann warte ich brav.


----------



## Thorsten (26. November 2001)

Mahlzeit!
Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir uns Sonntag irgendwo in der Ville treffen? Vieleicht bekommen wir das mal auf die Reihe??


----------



## Obreck (26. November 2001)

Gute Idee! Bin dabei. Wo und wann?


----------



## Heimwerker King (3. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute,

nun wirft leider Weihnachten seine Schatten voraus. An statt am Sonntag zu biken habe ich meine Frau und Tochter beim Besuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt unterstützt.

Am nächsten Wochenende sieht es bei mir auch schlecht aus, da ich meinen .... Geburstag feiern werde. (nicht der Rede wert)

Gruß
Lord

PS:
Aber doch ein Lichtblick, am Wochenende hat sich meine Tochter (7 Jahre) ihr erstes Mountainbike ausgesucht, ein Scott junior Racing Hardtail. Ein echt geiles Teil in 24 Zoll und es wiegt unter 11 Kilo(schon mal jemand andere Kinderräder gewogen, da sind 14 -15 Kg kein Thema). Als meine Frau den Preis gesehen hat (1098,-DM)  ist Sie fast ausgeflippt. 

PPS:
kennt jemand einen Shop, wo man bei Scotträdern was am Preis machen kann, denn ich brauch 2 von den Dingern


----------



## Obreck (3. Dezember 2001)

Versuche mal bei www.tilosshop.com.
Der Mann wird da bestimmt was machen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (3. Dezember 2001)

Hi Obreck,

Danke werde das mal versuchen 
Gruß
Lord


----------



## redrace (3. Dezember 2001)

Hi und Hallo!
Versuchs mal bei Olafs Radladen in Wesseling. www.olafs-radladen.de

CU


----------



## Heimwerker King (4. Dezember 2001)

Vielen Dank,

werde ich mal nachfragen.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## redrace (4. Dezember 2001)

Hi und Hallo!
Wenn Ihr nochmal ne Tour macht, dann meldet Euch doch mal bei mir!!

Meik


----------



## Obreck (4. Dezember 2001)

Hi REDRACE!

Ich fahre jedes Wochenende oder wenn ich mal Frei oder Urlaub habe. Kurz gesagt jede freie Minute, es sei denn es regnet wie aus dem Eimer.

Wochenende? Mal gucken was die anderen sagen.


----------



## helman (7. Dezember 2001)

Hi zusammen,
dann versuch ich hier mal ein Treffen zu organisieren.
Das Wetter am WE soll endlich mal wieder trocken werden also warum nicht aufs Bike schwingen. 
Ich will am Sonntag ab ca. 11:00 in der Ville Biken gehen. Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen?
Ich hab vor 2-3 Stunden anständig durch den Wald zu touren !

Vorteilhaft: Du kennst Dich einigermaßen in der Ville aus, ich selber hab noch nicht so den Überblick! ? 

Lord61 bist Du dabei????

Gruß

.... Helman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten (7. Dezember 2001)

Mahlzeit!
Ich wäre dabei! Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen? Kenni Ihr das Einhorn (Biergarten) in Liblar? Wenn es Euch nix ausmacht vieleicht auch etwas später, etwa um12 Uhr?
In der Ville kenne ich mich übrigens ganz gut aus...


----------



## THREE60 (7. Dezember 2001)

lohnt der weg von aachen?


----------



## Thorsten (8. Dezember 2001)

Also ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die Ville ist flach und meistens breite Forstwege  
Ich könnte Dir aber Bescheid sagen wenn wir das nächste mal in Nideggen sind, liegt ja genau zwischen Köln und Aachen, und das lohnt sich richtig, ist eine ber bessten Gegenden hier zum biken


----------



## THREE60 (8. Dezember 2001)

nideggen bin ich dabei! Bin dort bisher nur die Tour von bikegear gefahren.

THREE60


----------



## redrace (8. Dezember 2001)

Hi und Hallo
Am Sonntag um 11:00 hört sich gut an. Allerdings läuft da noch ne Sache in der Eifel bei mir. Ich melde mich gleich noch mal!!
Gruß Meik


----------



## helman (8. Dezember 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
bin am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee, gegenüber der Bundesakademie (Willy - Brandt Str.). Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen starten. 

Bis Morgen vielleicht.

...helman


----------



## Black-Rock (8. Dezember 2001)

was ihr da oben beschrieben habt hört sich ja lecker an ..   

wo ist das denn ? ich bin aus wiesbaden hessen


----------



## helman (10. Dezember 2001)

Hi Black-Rock,
das wovon wir reden ist in der Nähe von Köln, bei Brühl.

Gruß
.. helman


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. Dezember 2001)

Hi Helamn,

warst Sonntag mit Thorsten biken? Ich hatte einen mörder Kater von Samstag.

Vielleicht bis nächsten Sonntag.

Lord

PS: Vielen Dank für euren Besuch am Samstag, hat mich wirklich
gefreut. Gruß auch Ren.... . Auch von An.... Bis bald


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Dezember 2001)

Oops Helman lartürnich.

Gruß
lord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helman (12. Dezember 2001)

Hat leider zeitlich nicht mit Thorsten geklappt. Sicherlich aber ein anderes Mal. War dann aber kurz bei mir Biken! 

Danke nochmal für die Einladung ! 

Sagt bescheid wenn Ihr wieder unterwegs seit !!
Gruß
.... Helman


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Ist euch etwa zu kalt oder wird am Sonntag nicht gefahren??

Gruß Meik


----------



## helman (17. Dezember 2001)

AdventskerzenAbbrennKuchenFressKaffeeSchluckGlühweinSaufEinladung........ 

Ging leider nicht bei mir. Wäre sonst ein herrlicher Tag gewesen !!!

Gruß
...... helman


----------



## redrace (17. Dezember 2001)

Hi 
Selber Schuld!!
Ich war 4 Stunden im Siebengebirge unterwegs bei Traumwetter, und anschließend Adventkaffeundkuchenfressgelage!! 

CU


----------



## helman (21. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Zusammen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jahresende, kaltes Wetter, gefrorener Boden,...... aber ich will noch einmal auf das Bike.

Also schlag ich einfach mal eine Jahresabschluß-Tour vor.  





SONNTAG 30.12.2001 11:00 UHR
Revier: Glessener Höhe. 
Treffpunkt Parkplatz hinter der Feuerwehr in Glessen (an Hauptstraße Richtung Nieder-/Oberaussem). 
Tour: 35-40 KM pur Waldwege und Trails. 
Dauer ca. 2,5 h.

Das Revier soll nur ein Vorschlag sein und steht offen zur Diskussion (kenne leider nur dieses wie meine Hosentasche ***GRINS****). Wer eine andere Idee hat ...... heraus damit (Nideggen,die Ville oder andere Spots sind auch OK!)

Wer hat Lust?!?!??

......helman


----------



## helman (27. Dezember 2001)

hmmmm... 
Falls man bei dem Wetter überhaupt mit einer normalen Ausrüstung biken kann ?!?!!?!
...helman


----------



## Thorsten (28. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Das hört sich doch gut an! Falls das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist bin ich dabei. Schick mir nur besser vorher kurz eine SMS oder e-mail, ob es auch wirklich stattfindet.


----------



## mahatma (17. Januar 2002)

Tja,
das wird wohl erst im Frühling wieder was mit den Trails am Berggeistsee. Aber zum Glück sind das ja nicht die einzigen guten Strecken in der Ville. 
Hab das Forum erst kürzlich entdeckt. Da kann man sich im Frühjahr sicher mal auf ne Tour treffen.

greetz Jürgen


----------



## helman (17. Januar 2002)

..... soooooo schlecht ist das Wetter doch auch wieder nicht !

Gruß

.... helman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (17. Januar 2002)

Ich mein doch nicht das Wetter, sondern die Baumstämme, die immer noch nicht wergeräumt sind. Ist dem Forstamt wohl noch zu matschig da. Da laufen zu viel Touristen rum, dann sehen die sich immer vor. Nicht so wie an anderen Stellen, da graben die den halben Wald um wegen 3 Fichtenstämmchen.


----------



## helman (17. Januar 2002)

Hmmm, ok das leuchtet ein, aber die Ville ist soooooooo groß, die können nicht alle Trails versperrt haben. Sind sicherlich noch ein paar andere Wege zu finden. Bin gerne bei einer "Erkundungs-Tour" in der Ville dabei !!! Z.B. am Sonntag !
Sonst kann ich auch Tour in der Glessener Höhe/Kippe anbieten!

Gruß
.... helman


----------



## Heimwerker King (17. Januar 2002)

Hi helman, hi Gabjeitiroler, hei Thorsten,

naja mit dem Wetter und den Baumstämmen ist das sone´Sache. War heute in Waldbreitbach/Westerwald (randlage Siebengebirge) da schneite es heute und der Schnee auf der Strasse war heftig. Wir haben wohl noch Winter.

Aber am kommenden Sonntag wird geradelt und wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet.

Also raus aus dem Sessel.

Gruß
lord

PS: Happy New Year an alle, besonders Thorsten und Steve die Forum - Manager

PPS: und an den Gabjeitiroler - denn ich bin auch ein solcher (für Outsider - wir sind die Ureinwohner der Ville und wurden mit Braunkohlestaub großgezogen)

PPPS: Helman, ruf doch aml wg. Termin an.


----------



## helman (17. Januar 2002)

..... bin dabei !!!!
ORT, ZEIT ?

Gruß

....... helman


----------



## mahatma (18. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lord61 _
> *Hi helman, hi Gabjeitiroler, hei Thorsten,
> 
> Aber am kommenden Sonntag wird geradelt und wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet.
> ...


He,
das gibt´s ja nicht. Da kennt einer den Begriff Gabjeitiroler. Super.
Woher?
Und wenn ihr am Sonntag fahrt, dann schreibt hier wo und wann. Vielleicht tauch ich ja spontan mal da auf. Aber versprechen kann ich nix.

greetz


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. Januar 2002)

Hi Helman,
Hi Gabjeitiroler

da ich heute abend auf einem runden Geburstag eingeladen bin, wird es bei mir wohl eher Sonntag 
Mittag was mit biken.

oder heut´ Nachmittag.

Gruß
Lord

PS: An den Gabjeitiroler: bin auf der Gabjei 37 aufgewachsen.

Das ist das Haus  direkt links neben dem am "Pädchen" zur Liblarerstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (19. Januar 2002)

Hi Helman,
Hi Gabjeitiroler

da ich heute abend auf einem runden Geburstag eingeladen bin, wird es bei mir wohl eher Sonntag 
Mittag was mit biken.

oder heut´ Nachmittag.

Gruß
Lord

PS: An den Gabjeitiroler: bin auf der Gabjei 37 aufgewachsen.

Das ist das Haus  direkt links neben dem am "Pädchen" zur Liblarerstraße.

PPS rufe dich heute noch an helman


----------



## mahatma (19. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lord61 _
> *Hi Helman,
> Hi Gabjeitiroler
> 
> ...


----------



## mahatma (30. März 2002)

Die haben zwar die meisten Stämme abtransportiert, ich werde aber den Eindruck nicht los, das auf Betreiben des ansässigen Angelvereins, das eine oder andere Bäumchen absichtlich liegen gelassen wurde. Ganz schlimm ist die Schlammsenke. 
Die gleiche Aktion übrigens oben am ehemaligen Feuerwachturm. Da hab ich letztes Jahr die rückseitige Umgehung, zur Steilabfahrt hin, extra mit der Säge freigemacht. Und die A....löcher vom Forstamt haben jetzt den querliegenden Baum vom Hauptweg reingeschoben. Der ist so dick, den krieg ich nicht gesägt. 
Da müßte ne Rampe gebaut werden.
Wenn man dann weiterfährt, hinter dem Parkplatz Oberliblar, da ist ein kleiner Singletrail an nem Reitweg vorbei. Den hat man auf halber Strecke ebenfalls mit Bäumen zugefällt.
Wie wär´s, wenn man sich demnächst mal zu ner kleinen Aufräumtour trifft und die gröbsten Brocken mit vereinten Kräften entfernt?
Habe übrigens schon ne mail an die Villeverwaltung geschrieben und mich beschwert. Angeblich ist der Chef der Forstbehörde ja ein begeisterter Mountainbiker. Pfft, wird wohl auch nur so´n OhneHelmgradausRadler sein. 
Reiter müßte man sein. Die kriegens in der Ville vorne und hinten in den A.... geblasen.

gruß gt


----------



## Heimwerker King (2. April 2002)

Hi Gabjeitiroler,

suppa Idee mit dem Aufräumen und dem Rampe bauen.

Habe am Ostermontag und an dem Wochenede nach dem Sturm auch bereits einiges mit einem Kumpel weggeräumt. 

Deine Idee mit der Rampe würde ich gerne auch an einer anderen Stelle nutzen. 

Wann können wir uns zum Aufräumen treffen? Möglicherweise kommen noch ein paar andere zur Hilfe.

Wie sieht es aus mit den anderen Helfern aus der Brühler Ecke.

Eine andere Möglichkeit - kann man sich vielleicht mit den Grünröcken einigen. Kann man irgeneine positive Aktion starten - so was wie "Mountainbiker fegen den Wald". Man sammlet den Dreck den Wanderer und Angler hinterlassen ein und hohlt sich damit die Unterstützung von Politikern.  Braucht Herr Kreuzberg gerade eine gute Presse? Kontakt zum Forstamtsleiter in Bonn könnte ich Herstellen. Ein Freund von mir chackt deren EDV Abteilung.
Und das Argument von den Holzrückelinien(=Singeltrails) haben die bereits selber ausgehebelt, da die ausgeschilderte Wasserburgen Route, die durch die Ville geht, auch über einen Singeltrail führt.

Das Problem mit dem Wegräumen ist wohl so eine Sache, da die meisten von uns geliebten Singeltrails sogenannten "Rückelinien" darstellen - und die werden nicht so geräumt wie wir uns das wünschen.

Bis dann

cu 
lord


----------



## mahatma (3. April 2002)

Hallo lord 61

Also an ne Einigung mit den Grünröcken glaub ich eigentlich nicht und die Angler haben bis heute noch nicht kapiert, das die Zerstörungen im Uferbereich und der Müll der da rumliegt, von den Schwimm und Sonnentouristen ist und nicht von uns "bösen" Mountainbikern.
Und ne politische Lobby uns gegenüber kannste in Brühl auch knicken. Wenn hier sportlich was geht, dann nur für den BTV, weil die die meisten Politiker in den eigenen Reihen haben. 
Außerdem mußt du bedenken, das die Fläche unseres Hauptreviers, sich auf mindestens 4 Gemeinden verteilt.
Und zuletzt gilt noch zu bedenken, das ein Großteil der Flächen verpachtet ist und sich der Entscheidungsgewalt der Gemeinden, was uns betrifft, entzieht.
Hilfe hab ich hier in Brühl keine, ich bin eigentlich immer nur allein unterwegs. Habe aber auch solo schon die eine oder andere Ecke entschärft bzw. passierbar gemacht. 
Vielleicht ist es auch garnicht so verkehrt, wenn wir solcherlei Aktionen nur mit wenigen und etwas im Verborgenen unternehmen. Wenn sowas an die große Glocke gehängt wird, kommen wahrscheinlich von allen Seiten Knüppel zwischen die Beine geflogen.
Aber genug der Worte, mehr dazu wenn wir uns treffen. Ich könnte diese Woche frühestens am Samstag, weil ich Nachtschicht habe, deshalb dann auch erst um 13.00 Uhr.
Sonntag ist glaub ich nicht so gut, wegen der Touristenschwärme. Obwohl die eine oder andere Aktion eigentlich schnell erledigt ist. 
Ich glaub, wenn wir das nur so mit 3, 4 oder 5 Mann in Angriff nehmen, könnten wir ne Menge Spaß kriegen und wer weiß, vielleicht schließ sich ja unterwegs noch der eine oder andere an.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf unser erstes Treffen.

gruß gt


----------



## Thorsten (3. April 2002)

Mahlzeit!
Super Idee mit den Rampen, habe ich auch schonmal dran gedacht... Ich bin dann dabei wenn Ihr am Samstag loslegt. Schickt mir dann bitte nur noch eine email unter [email protected] wann und wo genau Ihr Euch treffen wollt.


----------



## mahatma (3. April 2002)

Übrigens, wer sich noch bescheidene Info´s über die Ville holen will, oder ne Beschwerde oder Anregung per e-mail abgeben will kann das hier tun:
www.naturpark-kottenforst-ville.de


----------



## Heimwerker King (3. April 2002)

Ok.

das mit dem nicht an die große Glocke hängen ist ja ganz gut.

Werde heute Nachmittag noch nen´Buddy treffen. Moglicherweise ist der dann am Samstag auch dabei.

Ich komme auf jeden Fall. Sollen wir uns um 15.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Birkhof treffen?

Hei helman, redrace und obreck wie sieht es bei euch aus. Zeit und lust?

Noch was: wer kann ein paar dicke Bretter (Bohlen heißen die beim Schreiner) besorgen. Zum Rampen bau. Werkzeug und lange Nägel kann ich Spenden. Bitte keine Spanplatte, das Zeug fault schneller wie Brot, gut sind Bretter aus Paletten, weil die lange halten.

Gruß
lord


----------



## mahatma (3. April 2002)

Bin da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obreck (3. April 2002)

Von welcher Art Rampen redet ihr denn? So "Northshore in der Ville"? Wo sollen die gebaut werden, Berggeistsee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (3. April 2002)

Hi

Bin am Wochenende Rennen fahren!!

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (4. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Obreck _
> *Von welcher Art Rampen redet ihr denn? So "Northshore in der Ville"? Wo sollen die gebaut werden, Berggeistsee? *



Nein, so krass soll das nicht werden. Es geht mehr um das Freimachen der blockierten trails und wo das nicht geht, wollen wir so ne Art Rampe bauen, um diese Hindernisse zu um- oder überfahren. 
Es geht also darum, die paar singletrails, die vorhanden sind, ein bischen zu "pflegen", ohne groß aufzufallen.
Für Northshore ist die Ville publikumsmäßig leider zu stark frequentiert.  

gruß gt


----------



## Heimwerker King (4. April 2002)

@gabjeitiroler

Supa!!

@obreck
kannst´auch unterstützen?

@redrace
god luck... und wie war´s im Trainingslager?

cu
lord


----------



## redrace (4. April 2002)

HI 

@ lord

Danke und das Trainingslager war Hart aber Herzlich!!


Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (4. April 2002)

war auch ne´woche im trainingslager. skilaufen und faulenzen in ösiland.

herzlich aber hart


----------



## Thorsten (4. April 2002)

Tach auch!
Wie wollen wir das denn machen? Mit Auto und richtigem Werkzeug oder mit MTB und Klappspaten? Hättet Ihr auch so gegen 14:00 Zeit?


----------



## Obreck (4. April 2002)

Mit Auto sieht bei mir schlecht aus und Klappspaten habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Obreck (4. April 2002)

Aber der Zeitpunkt ist mir egal.


----------



## mahatma (4. April 2002)

Hat lord61 doch auf Seite 2 schon gesagt. 
15.00 Uhr, Parkplatz Birkhof.
Mit bike, da sind wir unauffälliger. Bringe Klappspaten und Säge mit.
War heute übrigens allein am ehemaligen Feuerturm und hab mal ne Proberampe gebaut. Hab sie ausprobiert und was soll ich sagen, sie hat tatsächlich gehalten. 
gruß gt

@lord61 
bringe meinen Sohn mit, hoffe das stört keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (4. April 2002)

Hi Leute,

@obereck
@thorsten
@gabjeitiroler

da der gabjeitiroler nachtschicht hat, hat er 15.00 Uhr vorgeschlagen. Treffpunkt am Parklplatz Birkhof. Am besten direkt beim Lokal unten. Da ich aus köln mit werkzeug komme, werde ich soeiso mit dem auto bis dort fahren. aber von da aus müssen wir weiter mit dem bike und klappspaten. neben einem klappspaten ist auch ein kleines beil, hammer und lange nägel hilfreich.

ist die zeit ok? 

cu
lord


----------



## vanillefresser (4. April 2002)

Moin Moin ,

würde mich gerne Eurer Aktion am Samstag anschließen.
15.00 Uhr Birkhof - vor dem Biergarten oder wo? 
kurze sms oder e-mail käme gut.


vanillefresser


----------



## Obreck (4. April 2002)

Was für ein Lokal?


----------



## Heimwerker King (4. April 2002)

Hi Folks,

@vanillefresser Suppi!!! 
ja. vor dem Biergarten. 

@obreck Klasse!!! (wieso nicht eigentlich nicht obereck?)
Gaststätte/Biergarten an der Reithalle am Birkhof an der B51

4 everybody:
also treffpunkt ist am Parkplatz Birkhof an der Reithalle/Gaststätte Birkhof in Brühl nähe B51.
Damit ist exakt der Parkplatz vor dem Restaurant/Biergarten an der Reithalle Birkhof gemeint. Nicht der Parkplatz direkt an der Bundesstrasse.  Für den direkten Kontakt via Handy/SMS habe ich euch meine Handy Nr. via PrivatMessage gemailt.

Gruß
lord


----------



## Obreck (4. April 2002)

wieso OBERECK?


----------



## Heimwerker King (5. April 2002)

ja genau... wieso nicht obereck statt obreck....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (5. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

auf wessen Unterstützung können wir am Samstag denn nun rechnen???

Meldet euch doch bitte nochmal wer kommen kann.

cu
Lord


----------



## mahatma (5. April 2002)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obreck (5. April 2002)

OBERECK ist auch dabei


----------



## redrace (5. April 2002)

Hi Jungens und Mädels

Ich war heute am Berggeistsee! Klappspaten und Bretter könnt Ihr zu Hause lassen. Ich bin einmal rumgefahren, es liegt nur noch an einer Stelle ein Baum quer und da haben andere schon einen Weg klar gemacht damit man drum herum kommt. Also ich musste kein einziges mal vom Rad. Auch der Baum der am alten Feuerwachturm quer gelegen hat ist weg. 
Aber schaut es euch morgen selber an!! Viel Spaß dabei!!

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (6. April 2002)

Hi Lord,

bin auf jeden Fall dabei , pünktlich 15.00 Uhr vorm Biergarten am Birkhof. Vielleicht benutz ich vorher noch kurz den Kindespielplatz 

vanillefresser


----------



## Obreck (6. April 2002)

Tut mir Leid, meine Lunge wollte nicht mitmachen. Hatte vor kurzem eine Lungenentzündung.

Nächstes mal.


----------



## mahatma (7. April 2002)

@Obreck
Macht nix, dann halt beim nächsten mal.

@vanillefresser
Na, Parkplatz nicht gefunden?  

@lord61/ @Thorsten
Ich fand die Aktion ganz toll. Sollte man unbedingt mal wiederholen und zusammen fahren sowieso.

Na, Horst, haste Schmerzen.   

gruß gt


----------



## mahatma (7. April 2002)

@Thorsten und lord61

War heute die Rampe kontrollieren. Der Lehmboden verfestigt sich und die Rampe wird stabiler.
Bin sie so 8 - 10 mal abgeritten.

cu gt


----------



## vanillefresser (8. April 2002)

Sorry hab es leider nicht geschafft!
13.00 Uhr klingelt Telefon " Kannste Spätschicht machen, 3 Kranke ?". Was soll ich da noch sagen. Bin aber beim nächsten Mal dabei.

vanillefresser


----------



## Heimwerker King (9. April 2002)

Hi Gabjeitiroler und Thorsten,

war ne´witzige aktion. auch wenn ich mich beim springen mit meinem Hard"teil" gewaltig auf die fresse gelegt habe. abeer scheint alles wieder in der reihe zu sein. 

Habe von nem anderen biker erfahren das die rampe noch immer da ist.

Gruß
Lord

PS gute Besserung an Obreck. und bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (9. April 2002)

Nachdem einige nachgefragt haben wo der Berggeitsee liegt anliegen ein Kartenausschnitt :


----------



## redrace (9. April 2002)

Hi und Hallo

Da muss ich ja mal nachsehen was Ihr da so gebaut habt und ob das auch den techn. Richtlinien und den  Gesetzen der Statik gerecht wird!!  

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (9. April 2002)

wie sagt man bei uns in Köln.....  Schwadschnüss ,


lord

PS und viel spass bein Testsprung

PPs Standort der Rampe ist jedoch nicht am See, sondern in der Nähe des Fussballplatzes in Merten. Von dort geht der Trail etwa an der orangen "Pipeline" Markierung weg und dann um die eingezäunte Wiese herum in Richtung "Bombenkrater" Walberberg.


----------



## Obreck (9. April 2002)

Habt ihr was zum hüpfen gebaut? Wie weit fliegt man den da?


----------



## Heimwerker King (9. April 2002)

Also mit meinem Überschlag so ca. 4 Meter, danach keinen weiteren Versuch gewagt.
Frag doch mal Gabjeitiroler oder Thorsten hier im Forum.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## mahatma (9. April 2002)

Tut mir leid, ich kann nicht sagen wie weit man fliegt.
Ich war allein da und mein 414er hat nen Höhen- aber keinen Weitsprungmesser.


----------



## Thorsten (11. April 2002)

Mahlzeit!
Meldet euch mal wenn ihr wieder mal vor habt eine Runde zu fahren! Wenn das Wetter doch bis Samstag halten sollte habe ich überlegt nach Nideggen zu fahren. Wer mitkommen will meldet sich am bessten per e-mail! War übrigens heute in der Ville und der Sprung ist noch da


----------



## Obreck (12. April 2002)

Wie sieht es aus wer fährt am Wochenende?


----------



## redrace (12. April 2002)

Hi @ all

Also ich werde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall fahren egal wo und egal wie das Wetter ist. Wenn wir uns in Brühl treffen dann so gegen 11:00 Uhr? Wenn es in die Sieben Berge gehen soll dann müssten wir uns nochmal kurzschließen!!

CU on Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (12. April 2002)

Sorry Leute.

Mir ist heute im Gelände meine hochgelobte Inferno Hinterradnabe geschrottet. Nach nem sauberen Sprung (an unserer Rampe) hats hinten rechts die Speichen aus dem Flansch gerissen.
Jetzt bin ich auf der verzweifelten Suche nach was neuem. Aber haltbar muß es sein.
Werd mir wahrscheinlich bei Action Sports oder pedalwheels nen Hügi FR Laufradsatz bestellen.
Ich trau den Infernos nicht mehr.
Solange muß ich leider aufs Gelände verzichten.  
Halt mich derweil mit meinem Trekkingrad in den Niederungen zwischen Brühl und Rheinufer fit.  
Hoffe, das ich mich Ende kommender Woche wieder zurückmelden kann.

Bis dann
traurige grüße gt


----------



## redrace (12. April 2002)

@ gabjeitiroler

Wie der Name schon sagt: Inferno, und Du hast ein Inferno oder äähhh war es ein Fiasko??!!  

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (15. April 2002)

Hi @ all,

na da ist man ein Wocheende nicht zu Hause und schon passieren schreckliche Dinge.

war noch mal  zum powdern in den alpen, aber jetzt ist schluss mit skifahren und das bike kommt jetzt ausschlieslich zum einsatz.
cu lord

PS an alle alpencrosser - die luft auf 3300 m höhe ist verdammt dünn - puhhhhh....

@ Sandra
danke die tourentips - sind angekommen, wenn ich hier aus dem forum noch ein paar jungs überzeugen kann, möchte ich gerne den leiserpfad testen. dann melden wir uns.

@ gabjeitiroler
zum glück nur die nabe und nicht die knochen
ps habe meinen verunglückten sprung über die rampe auch wieder verdaut.

@ all 
falls diese woche/am wochenende bedarf besteht bin für jede strecke zu haben


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. April 2002)

Nix los hier diese Woche.....hallloooo.

lord


----------



## Obreck (19. April 2002)

wer fährt denn in die Ville? Schließe mich an.
Lord, du? Mach mal dein ICQ an.


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. April 2002)

Hi,

wahrscheinlich am Sonntag morgen.

cu
lord


PS war eben nicht online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (20. April 2002)

hallo an alle

was passiert wenn einem ne 90 kg-stahlwelle auf die finger fällt?
richtig, ein finger platzt auf wie ne bockwurst und zwei sind gebrochen.
sowas nennt man dann betriebsunfall, man bleibt mindestens 5 wochen zu haus, fährt mindestens 3 wochen kein rad, sitzt um sone zeit wie jetzt, vor lauter schmerz vorm pc, kann nur mit einer hand tippen und wünscht seinen bikrfreunden eine schöne tour und bombenwetter für´s wochenende.  

ich glaub ich betäube mich.   

gruß gt


----------



## redrace (20. April 2002)

Hi  
Gute Besserung, und denk dran: Alles wird gut!!

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. April 2002)

Hi Jürgen,

hört sich ja böse an. Aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.

CU

Horst


----------



## mahatma (23. April 2002)

hallo an alle.

hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes und sturzfreies wochenende.
@lord61
@thorsten
hatte ein lustiges erlebnis.
da ich ja wg. meiner finger nicht biken konnte, bin ich mit meiner frau ne runde spazieren gegangen.
unter anderem sind wir an "unserem" sprung vorbei. sind gerade 5 meter davon weg, kommt uns ein biker entgegen. sah machomäßig "professionell" aus. camouflage-hose, pirate t-shirt und natürlich keinen helm. 
wir machen schön platz, damit er gut anfahren und springen kann. und was macht er? rollt langsam auf die rampe zu, dann rauf und jetzt sieht er erst, das auf der anderen seite vom baumstamm nix ist. er geht in die eisen, rutscht vom sattel übers oberrohr und haut sich die glocken gegen den vorbau. einen überschlag nach vorne, kann er so gerade eben noch vermeiden.dann klettert er laut fluchend von seiner kiste und beschwert sich, was das für ne gefährliche stelle wäre.
ich kann mich nicht zurückhalten und sage ihm, das er 2 fehler gemacht hat.
1. er war zu langsam.
2. er hat keinen helm an
und zur antwort kommt der spruch des tages:
*"helm brauch ich keinen. ich bin freerider. das nennt man so!"* 
danach hob er seine freeride-printe über den baumstamm und fuhr von dannen.
echt, der spruch hat mir den tag gerettet. hab mich auf dem rückweg zum auto mehrmals weggeschmissen vor lachen. 

gruß gt


----------



## Heimwerker King (23. April 2002)

hi @ all,

gute Story. Sollten möglicherweise ein Warnschild aufstellen.

nochmal gute Besserung

Horst


----------



## redrace (23. April 2002)

HUHU

Es lebe der Freireiter ohne Helm und mit dicken Ei...! *gggg*


----------



## Thorsten (24. April 2002)

Hi Jürgen,
erstmal auch von mir gute Besserung!
Schöne Geschichte, hätte ich auch gerne miterlebt  

@lord
wie siehts bei Dir nächstes Wochenende mit biken aus?


----------



## Heimwerker King (24. April 2002)

Hi Thorsten,

ja auf jeden fall.

Wollte mal externes Gelände erkunden.

Schau bei dem Thread von Sandra....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=148882#post148882

Ansonsten soll es in Münstereifel ausgeschilderte Touren geben.


Gruß
Horst


----------



## Thorsten (24. April 2002)

Moin!
Koblenz mit Dave und Steve wäre bestimmt super! Diese Touren in Münstereifel kannste vergessen, oder Du nimmst das Rennrad mit damit macht das vieleicht noch spass   Die diese Touren geplant haben sehen scheinbar eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung im Pucky fahren ohne Stützräder


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. April 2002)

Auch moin.

lass uns telefonieren. 

cu
Lord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (25. April 2002)

*congratulations* * @ Helman*

Er schaffte unseren Rampen-Sprung mit seinem Hardtail 

und das ohne zebrochene Nabe oder andere Blessuren 

 cu
Lord

PS: Gestern mussten wir wieder mal den Wald "fegen". Irgend ein Schwachmat meinte den Trail oberhalb der Kiesgrube Weilersswist (an den Bienenstöcken vorbei) alle 5 Meter mit einem Dicken Ast/kleinen Baum zu blockieren. Einen Teil haben wir entfernt  , Deppen. Aber das beste war das einer auf die Rampe ein Astkreuz gepflanzt hatte, damit man nicht im ersten Anlauf darüber fährt, ohne das man gesehen hat, das es hinter dem Baum nicht mehr weitergeht. Muss wohl der Freireiter vom Gabjeitirloer gewesen sein.


----------



## redrace (25. April 2002)

HUHU

Freireiter sin eben vorsichtige Menschen!!


----------



## helman (25. April 2002)

Hi Zusammen,
Schicke Rampe, die Ihr da in der Ville Geabut habt!!! Kompliment. und sogar voll Anfängertauglich!!!

@lord61: hab gerade mal nach dem Wetter in Prüm am WE geschaut: 13 Grad und Schauer möglich ! Hast Du trotzdem Lust ?

@Thorsten: Hi, wir müssen immer noch einmal ein Date hinbekommen !!! (Nideggen! würd mich echt mal interessieren)

Gruß

helman


----------



## mahatma (25. April 2002)

tach allerseits

hab thorsten zwar schon gemailt, aber vielleicht weiß das ja auch einer von euch. wo bzw. wie find ich die dirtstrecke in vogelsang, von der in der bike berichtet wird?
wollt da nur mal zum zuschauen hin. vielleicht gibt´s da ja auch freerider.  

gruß gt


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. April 2002)

Die nennen sich doch ab sofort "Freireiter"

Aber wo die strecke ist????

Gruß
lord


----------



## Thorsten (25. April 2002)

@helman
wir wärs denn mit Samstag?

Wer hätte denn sonst noch Lust auf ne Runde Nideggen?


----------



## Thorsten (25. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gabjeitiroler _
> *tach allerseits
> 
> hab thorsten zwar schon gemailt, aber vielleicht weiß das ja auch einer von euch. wo bzw. wie find ich die dirtstrecke in vogelsang, von der in der bike berichtet wird?
> ...



e-mail will irgendwie nicht  

Die BMX Bahn in Vogelsang ist im Grüngurtel, etwa Ecke Militärring/Neusser Str., da ist dann irgendwo ein etwas größerer Parkplatz, wenn Du vom Parkplatz aus in den Wald gehst dürften es noch etwa 300m sein. Leider ist meine Beschreibung nicht sehr präzise, da ich erst einmal da war und selbst suchen müsste um die Strecke wieder zu finden.


----------



## mahatma (25. April 2002)

danke thorsten

das reicht mir. war doch bei den jägern, die finden alles.  
dann geh ich mal freerider jagen.  

gruß gt


----------



## Heimwerker King (26. April 2002)

+ helman  +thorsten,

hi zusammen,

nach dem ich eben mir sandra telefoniert habe, haben wir uns auf die teilnahme an dem CTF in Prüm am Sonntag morgen geeinigt. wetter is egal. wir wollen uns gegen 9.30 Uhr in euskirchen an der autobahn treffen. bei interesse bei mir mit einer private message oder mail melden .

gruß
lord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (26. April 2002)

Hi,

wollen heute abend wieder fahren

gruß
lord

PS und Sonntag???


----------



## mahatma (27. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten _
> *
> 
> e-mail will irgendwie nicht
> ...



hi thorsten

die ecke neusser/ militärring liegt laut karte zwischen niehl und longerich. könnte es sein, daß du die venloer str. gemeint hasr?

gruß gt


----------



## mahatma (27. April 2002)

das ist übrigens aus meiner gebrochenen nabe geworden.
ein wunderschöner bleistifthalter auf messingplatte.


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. April 2002)

@ Helman
@ Thorsten
@ Lord61
@ Mattes
*@ Sandra* 

Hi Männer,

was sind wir doch für Weicheier. Wir drückten uns heute in der warmen Stube und Sandra fährt trotz Regen und Temperaturen um 7 °C  die CTF in Prüm. Gratulation:

Wie Sie erzählte waren die ersten 11 Kilometer bei Regen die reinste Schlammschlacht, aber Sie hat durchgehalten. Also daher meine Auffordrung: am nächsten Sonntag gibt es eine CTF in Essen (siehe www.ruhrpottbiker.de). Wer lust, bitte melden. 
Wollen mal sehen ob wir das nicht hinbekommen.

Gruß
An alle Lord61

Es Sind natürlich auch alle anderen hier aus dem Forum angesprochen, die Lust haben mit teilzunehmen.


----------



## helman (29. April 2002)

Hört sich interessant an! Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit ! Bin gerne dabei!

Gruß
...helman


----------



## redrace (29. April 2002)

> was sind wir doch für Weicheier. Wir drückten uns heute in der warmen Stube und Sandra




Hi
Ich war auch fahren!! Bei 7° und strömenden Regen in Wittlich(Eifel-Mosel-Cup).

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (30. April 2002)

es dat ´ene  Hade (Kölsch für Ist das ein Harter"Mann")

Gratulation auch von hier aus.

Und wie war die Platzierung.

Gruß
Horst(Lord)

@Helman

Lass uns telefonieren
und am 1.Mai??? Glessen oder Brühl?


----------



## redrace (30. April 2002)

Gruß





> Und wie war die Platzierung.



Sieg!! Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn!! 

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (1. Mai 2002)

@redrace

gratuliere!

@thorsten

Die BMX-Bahn hab ich heute gesuch und gefunden.
Du mußt, wie ich vermutete Ecke Militärring/ Venloer reinfahren.


----------



## Heimwerker King (3. Mai 2002)

Hi redrace,
auch von mir Gratulation zu deinem Sieg.

cu
lord


----------



## Heimwerker King (5. Mai 2002)

Na da es heute wieder einmal den ganzen Tag geregnet hat habe ich auf den CTF in Essen verzichtet und eine Straßeneinheit eingelegt.

Tschüss undc schönen Sonntag noch.

cu
lord


----------



## Obreck (5. Mai 2002)

Wieso so eine Schlamschlacht im Wald ist doch voll geil.
Habe am Ende wie Sau ausgesehen aber hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Mai 2002)

* Nix Los im Lokalen Forum?*

Alle Mann am Gardasee

oder gefrustet vom Wetter. Aber wie wir bei unserem Kollegen Obreck lesen können, ist ja auch ein Schlammbad nicht zu verachten.

Doch auch am Gardasee ist das Wetter auch nicht besser 

Wie ich grade per SMS von einem Teilnehmer des Festivals erfahren habe, schifft es da auch nur und der Schlamm ist überall.

Also von Ihr aus an alle Teilnehemer in Italien....

 HAPPY TRAILS

cu
in Summer

Lord


----------



## helman (6. Mai 2002)

Hab auch keinen Bock gehabt Dreck aus der Schaltung zu waschen und hab mir einen Trip in den Wald mit dem Bike verkniffen. Statt dessen lockeres Laufen im Wald, .......schont die Schaltung. Wo ist der nöchste CTF ? Ich kann diesmal nur am Sa. Macht jemand am Samstag eine MTB-Tour? 

Gruß

helman


----------



## redrace (6. Mai 2002)

Hi und Hallo

War doch gar kein schlechtes Wetter war doch wieder Rennen und  gibts kein schlechtes Wetter.
Oder ist das   vielleicht dreckig!! *gg*

Gruß Meik


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Mai 2002)

Hi Du Hardcore Biker,

und ich gehör wieder zur Weichei-Fraktion. 

Und vor allem Bild Nummer 2 gefällt mir sehr gut. Bist Du das unter der Kruste.

 

Und wie war die Platzierung.

Und poste doch bitte dieses tolle Schlamm-Foto hier im Forum.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (6. Mai 2002)

Hi

Na gut hier das Foio zum Wetter am Wochenende!!
Hat übrigens zu Platz 4 gereicht.

Gruß


----------



## redrace (6. Mai 2002)

Na gut dann eben jetzt das Foto?!


----------



## Heimwerker King (13. Mai 2002)

Nach dem ich am vegangenem Donnerstag erfolgreich eine Wohnzimmer Teppich und Tapetten Entfernungsaktion durchgeführt hatte, nutzte ich den Nachmittag für eine "Vatertagstour". Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ohne Alkohol!!.
aber mit um so mehr sportlichem Ehrgeiz. Jedoch bremste diesen Ehrgeiz eine Schotterkurve, nicht weit von Donatussee. Nun zieren meine rechte Körperhälfte ungezählte Schürfwunden und ich verfluche meinen Conti-Explorer.

Aber ab morgen gehe ich wieder auf Tour, bis dann 

cu 
Lord
[email protected] (gjt) heilt glaube ich ein wenig schneller wie deine Finger

PPS @ redrace (rr) supa Foddo.


----------



## redrace (13. Mai 2002)

> *Sport ist Mord.... oder Selbstverstümmelung *


@ Lord 
Sport ist dei gesündeste Art sich zu verletzen!!
Gute Besserung!!

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (13. Mai 2002)

Wenn alles gut geht, sollte ich zum Wochenende hin wieder fit sein.
Melde mich dann spätestens am Freitag und sag Bescheid.
*Ville!........ich komme wieder!!!!!!!*


----------



## Heimwerker King (13. Mai 2002)

vielen Dank an alle für die genesungswünsche, insbesondere an rr und gjt......schreiben geht im moment schlecht...

cu
lord


----------



## mtbedu (14. Mai 2002)

Hej Leute,
weiß jemand, ob es auch hügeligere Strecken in Ville gibt? Meine Ausgangsposition wäre Liblar.

Gruß, mtbedu.


----------



## redrace (15. Mai 2002)

*



			weiß jemand, ob es auch hügeligere Strecken in Ville gibt? Meine Ausgangsposition wäre Liblar.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 * 

Hi 
Das stellt in der Ville ein echtes Problem dar. In der Ecke von Merten kann mann schon mal den ein oder anderen Singeltrail runter und wieder rauf fahren aber die Welt ist das auch nicht!
Also bleibt Dir nur die Eifel oder das Siebengebirge!

Gruß


----------



## mtbedu (16. Mai 2002)

Danke redface - werde schauen, was das Gelände hergibt.
Schon irgend welche Treffen geplant?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (16. Mai 2002)

Hi 
Treffen ist wenn gefahren wird in der Regel am Pakplatz Heiderbergsee meistens So. um 10:30 rum. Aber wie Du vielleicht gelesen hast ist ein Teil der Jungs verletzt!! Aber das gibt sich bald wieder!!*gg*

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (17. Mai 2002)

hi zusammen,

alles wieder in Betrieb. Sonntag 10.30 Uhr am Heider ist gut.

Wer will melden.

Horst


----------



## helman (17. Mai 2002)

@mtbedu

ein wenig hügeliger kannst Du es in der Glessener Höhe zwischen Königsdorf und Glessen haben. Bei meinen Touren komme ich so auf 580 HM. Noch steiler wird es in der Sophienhöhe, (Jülich, Hambacher Tagebau)  hier kommt man schon mal auf 900 HM  bei einer Tour, nur leider ist das Fahren dort grottenlanglweilig !

Gruß

... helman

@all bin am So auch wieder dabei!

@ redrace: kann jetzt gelegentlich auch mal in der Woche, meld Dich mal wenn Du in Siebengebirge oder Königsforst willst !


----------



## mahatma (17. Mai 2002)

Bin heute den ersten Fingerhaltetest gefahren.
Ging schon ganz gut. Wenn ich morgen auch keine Probs kriege, werde ich spontanerweise am Sonntag mal auftauchen. 

gruß gt


----------



## helman (17. Mai 2002)

...... Komme gerade aus der Ville bin mit lord61 und co. eine Runde gefahren. Dann vielleicht ein anderes mal.


... helman


----------



## mtbedu (18. Mai 2002)

@ redface: bin am Sonntag leider nicht dabei.
@ helman: Glessener Höhen sind bei mir so ziemlich um die Eck. Melde Dich, falls Du wieder unterwegs bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (19. Mai 2002)

War um 10.20 Uhr am Heider und hab bis 10.50 Uhr gewartet.
*Und wo wart ihr?*


----------



## redrace (19. Mai 2002)

HUHU!!



> Und wo wart ihr?


ARBEITEN!!


----------



## mahatma (19. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *HUHU!!
> 
> 
> ARBEITEN!! *


Hi redrace

Du hattest dich ja auch nicht angesagt, aber helman und lord61.


----------



## helman (19. Mai 2002)

Hier ein Ausgleichsangebot. 
Morgen Pfingsmontag 12:00 Biken in der Glessener Höhe. Treffen am Parkplatz vor dem Sportplatz in Glessen (Ist von der Hauptstrasse ausgeschildert) wer Lust hat soll sich melden, oder einfach vorbeikommen.

Gruß

.... helman


----------



## mahatma (20. Mai 2002)

Heute bin ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs.
Vielleicht klappts ja unter der Woche, oder kommendes Wochenende.
Viel Spass euch allen,

gt


----------



## Obreck (20. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute!
Hier hat es ja in letzter Zeit viele Crashes gegeben. Und mich hat es gestern auch hingehauen. Wierbelseule gestaucht, ein kompleter Abdruck von dem Helm auf dem Kopf und die Dämpfund
von der Z1 ist quasi explodiert. Mein Viper MX bestehet jetzt aus drei Teilen die durch die Schale zusamengehalten werden.

Nach ca. gut 4m Flug habe ich mein Kopf mit dem Spatten verwächselt. Voll im Kopfstand gelandet. Dem Helm sei Dank weile ich noch unter euch.


----------



## mahatma (20. Mai 2002)

Hoffentlich bist du bald wieder auf dem Dampfer.
Diese Story solltest du mal in der Rubrik "Sonstige Bikethemen" veröffentlichen. Da hat einer  unter dem Thema "gabs vor 10 Jahren schon Helme????" die Benutzung selbiger angezweifelt.
So´n Schwachmat.  

gruß gt


----------



## vanillefresser (20. Mai 2002)

Hi GT,

hättest Du noch etwas gewartet wären wir mitgefahren. Sind zu dritt so gegen 11.00Uhr am Heiderbergsee gewesen. Hatten etwas längere Anfahrt ( Besichtigung der Rampe und 1 Runde um den Berggeistsee ) mit Nothalt am Birkhof *lass immer ausreichend Luft im Reifen sein*

Vielleicht nächstes Mal

vanillefresser


----------



## mahatma (20. Mai 2002)

Mann Mann Mann

Ich versteh das nicht.
So groß ist die Ville doch gar nicht. Aber man trifft sich ja nie.
Gibsjagarnich.  

gruß gt


----------



## vanillefresser (21. Mai 2002)

Hi gt,

vielleicht haben wir uns doch gesehen, nur leider nicht erkannt! 
Waren zu dritt in so orange/blau/weißen Jacken mit Fisch und Eistüte drauf - Team Veronesi - !
Kurz vorm Heider kamen uns 2 Biker entgegen, vielleicht warst Du das?

Vielleicht ein ander Mal

vanillefresser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (21. Mai 2002)

Nö, hab doch geschrieben, das ich allein gefahren bin.
Oder zähl ich jetzt schon für 2?  
*Oh Gott, ich muß abnehmen*  

gruß gt


----------



## Heimwerker King (22. Mai 2002)

und besonders gt und obreck,

hi zusammen. Nehme alle schuld auf mich. Ich hatte die Zeit zwar gepostet, bin dann jedoch durch 33qm Parkett die ich am Sonntag bei meinem Kumpel mit verlegt habe verhindert gewesen und habe mich nicht entschuldigt. Tut mit echt leid.

Aber stehe ab heute wieder fürs biken zur Verfügung.

@ helman
dein hausrevier in Glessen ist wirlich super, sehr technisch aber viele trails die gut kommen. kann das gelände auch Gabjeitiroler und Thorsten empfehlen (die Freibiker) , und da gibt es auch was zum springen.

cu
lord
PS wie sieht es aus, sollen wir uns bei helman für eine feierabnend runde in dieser Woche treffen.


----------



## helman (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
@all

bin gerne wieder dabei, und führe alle durch die "Weiten" und "Untiefen" der Glessener Höhe. Diese Woche ist ein wenig eng, aber wir sind ja nicht aus der Welt.  Einzige Chance ist heute Abend ! 

Sonst aber sicherlich ein anderes Mal !!! 

Gruß

helman


----------



## Heimwerker King (22. Mai 2002)

Hi helman,

heute leider nicht. Zuviel arbeit.

Lord

PS Dauernd besetzt bei dir in Glessen


----------



## mahatma (7. Dezember 2003)

Tach zusammen.

Da ich aufgrund einer reichlichen späten Heimkehr vergangene Nacht nicht dazu kam, meinen A.... früh genug aus dem Bett zu schwingen (ich hatte eigentlich vor an der Sophienhöhe aufzutauchen), bin ich halt mit Verspätung und allein, ne runde durch die Ville gefahren.
Und was soll ich sagen? Die trails um den Tonweiher, besser bekannt als Berggeistsee, sind mal wieder dicht. Überall gefällte Bäume und jede Menge gerodetes Unterholz versperrt die Durchfahrt. Es sieht diesmal sogar so aus, als sollte diese Sperrung gewußt dauerhaft angelegt werden. Es sind nämlich auch Teile blockiert, die außerhalb der Fällzone liegen. Außerdem stehen jetzt überall Schilder, welche die ganze Gegend als Naturschutzraum ausweisen. 
Ich denk mal, das es das für die nächste Zeit gewesen sein dürfte.  

gruß mahatma


----------



## Heimwerker King (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi Jürgen,

ich dachte schon ...nah´ wer hat den Threat denn wieder rausgekramt... . Aber da sieht man wie lange Du nicht miehr auf dem Bike warst, denn die Schlider stehen schon seit mindestens 3 Monaten dort. Aber gib den Jungs ein bisserl Zeit mit dem Abräumen und wenn das nicjt reicht, sollten wir wieder zur Trailpflege ausrücken.

Bis dann 

Horst


----------



## mahatma (8. Dezember 2003)

Janä, das die Schilder schon ein bischen länger da rumstehn, wußte ich auch. Ich denke mir aber, das die Schilder und die jetzige Blockade in engem Zusammenhang stehen. Und die Unterholzblockaden sehen nicht so aus, als ob die beim Aufräumen entfernt würden. Wenn wir da Trailpflege machen wollen, dann wird das aber ne echte Plackerei. Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, das wir dann auch massiv Ärger mit dem Angelverein kriegen, die regen sich doch schon ewig über uns MTBiker auf.


----------



## vanillefresser (8. Dezember 2003)

@ mahatma , Heimwerker King

schön daß die Ville-Biker noch leben. 

Wäre an der Zeit mal wieder eine gemeinsame Excursion zu wagen ( in der letzten Zeit höchstens mal 1 Std. Laufen geregelt bekommen  , Überstunden ohne Ende  ).

Macht doch bitte einen Tourenvorschlag


----------



## mahatma (8. Dezember 2003)

..wie wärs denn mit ner Katertour am 21., nach unserem Weihnachtsmarktmeeting?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (9. Dezember 2003)

@ Vanille & Mahatma 

Ja, können wir machen. 21. klingt gut


@ Mahatma,

zum Glück kann man das nicht alles liegen lassen wegen Brandgefahr und Borknekäfer...

cu


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mahatma _
> *Janä, das die Schilder schon ein bischen länger da rumstehn, wußte ich auch. Ich denke mir aber, das die Schilder und die jetzige Blockade in engem Zusammenhang stehen. Und die Unterholzblockaden sehen nicht so aus, als ob die beim Aufräumen entfernt würden. Wenn wir da Trailpflege machen wollen, dann wird das aber ne echte Plackerei. Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, das wir dann auch massiv Ärger mit dem Angelverein kriegen, die regen sich doch schon ewig über uns MTBiker auf. *



Hi villebiker,
haben beim letzten Waldspaziergang mit alpi, sowie Kind und Kegel, rund um den Berggeistsee schon etwas Trailpflege durchgeführt. Aber auch die Jungs von der fliegenden Waldfegertruppe haben schon einige Trümmer in handliche Stücke zerlegt und aufgestapelt. Sieht also gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus. Das meiste waren überwiegend Knüppel und Äste. Sogar der vom Sturm 2002/2003 umgeknickte Baum, der etwa auf Brusthöhe leigengeblieben, läßt sich jetzt mit nem´ Bunny-Höpchen überfahren.  
Der Grund der Schilder ist laut Forstamt Ville da zu suchen, damit das Wildcampen und Lagerfeueranzündern im Sommer besser zu ahnden ist. Das mit den Bikern sieht man zwar auch nicht überall so gerne,"aber lieber Biker statt Wildcamper." (O-Ton Forstamt)

Also mit dem Einsatz der Handk...S... (Mahatma versteht was ich meine), dürften wir auch im Sommer 2004 rund um den See biken können.


Mögliche das man mal die kooperation sucht. Laut Tillmann stösst man ja nicht überall auf taube Ohren.

Gruß

Horst


----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Ich hab mie mal gedacht das wir eine Tour durch die Ville machen, damit unsere Mädels auch mal eine Grundlageneinheit fahren können und nicht immer hinter uns her hecheln müssen!!

Hier kann Frau/Mann sich eintragen!!

Gruß


----------



## woodstock (12. Januar 2004)

wenn mein dämpfer bis dahin vom service zurück ist und meine neue gabel (mehr federweg *lechtz*) bis dahin fertig eingebaut ist, würd ich gern mitfahren


----------



## vanillefresser (13. Januar 2004)

@ redrace,

*bin am 17.01. auch dabei !*
Dein Link auf der Anmeldeseite zur Tour funktioniert bei mir nicht 

*404 Not Found / Seite nicht gefunden* 

Wird wohl noch werden


----------



## Heimwerker King (13. Januar 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> @ redrace,
> 
> *bin am 17.01. auch dabei !*
> Dein Link auf der Anmeldeseite zur Tour funktioniert bei mir nicht
> ...



Hi J.
Geht wieder

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (14. Januar 2004)

Hi Horst,

bei mir funzt der Link zum *" LastMinuteBiking "* immer noch nicht.  , kommt immer noch diese blöde Fehlermeldung !
Soll nach Angaben der " Spezialisten " im Laufe des heutigen Tages wieder funktionieren  

Bin aber trotzdem Samstag am Start


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Horst,
> 
> bei mir funzt der Link zum *" LastMinuteBiking "* immer noch nicht.  , kommt immer noch diese blöde Fehlermeldung !
> Soll nach Angaben der " Spezialisten " im Laufe des heutigen Tages wieder funktionieren
> ...



Hört auf zu   Der Link geht jetzt wieder !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## vanillefresser (14. Januar 2004)

Ciao Ralph,

hier jammert keiner rum  

Der Link funzt mittlerweile tatsächlich


----------



## mahatma (15. Januar 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ciao Ralph,
> 
> hier jammert keiner rum
> 
> Der Link funzt mittlerweile tatsächlich



Bei mir funzt er, zumindest um diese Uhrzeit, nicht.
Kann mal einer posten, um wieviel Uhr und von wo aus, es am Samstag losgeht, ich habe nämlich Nachtschicht.

gruß mahatma


----------



## vanillefresser (15. Januar 2004)

@mahatma

Treffpunkt ist Samstag um *11.00 Uhr am Sendemast oberhalb von Merten / Walberberg*  

Hoffe Du bist dabei ! 

Der Link funzt einwandfrei, auch wird wieder direkt auf der Startseite des Forum  die Liste " LastMinuteBiking " angezeigt !

Probier noch mal aus.


----------



## redrace (15. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Genaue Adresse 53332 Bornheim Holzweg!! 

Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2004)

Hi Meik

Na, die Wetteraussichten für morgen sehen ja nicht gerade sehr rosig aus.

Gruss Lampe


----------



## redrace (15. Januar 2004)

HUHU

ich schau am Samstag um 09:30 Uhr mal hier rein und sage ob ich fahre oder nicht. Wenn die Wetterprognose stimmt, dann werde ich mich auch nicht der Gefahr aussetzten und mich von umstürtzenden Bäumen erschlagen lassen.  

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (15. Januar 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> @mahatma
> 
> 
> Der Link funzt einwandfrei, auch wird wieder direkt auf der Startseite des Forum  die Liste " LastMinuteBiking " angezeigt !
> ...



Was issn hier passiert? Das sieht ätzend aus!     ...und außerdem geht´s noch immer nicht. Last minute biking? Wo soll das denn stehn?
Vielleicht sind wir Brühler ja vom Rest der Welt getrennt worden.
Ich werde Samstag morgen mal hier vorbeischauen und dann seh ich ja was geht. 
Nur mal der Neugier halber. Wieviel Leute haben sich denn angemeldet? Wg. der einzukalkulierenden Schwundquote.  Sollten schon so an die 10 Leute sein, sonst gilt für mich der Hilferuf: *Lasst mich nicht mit Meik allein!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## redrace (15. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Ich weiss ja nicht was Du machst aber bei mir funktioniert alles!! Hast Du deinen PC etwa in Brühl gekauft; dann wär es kein wunder das nichts geht!!   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (16. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht was Du machst aber bei mir funktioniert alles!! Hast Du deinen PC etwa in Brühl gekauft; dann wär es kein wunder das nichts geht!!
> 
> Gruß



Nö, ist nicht aus Brühl, aber GottseiDank auch nicht aus Wesseling-Urfeld...  

...und es geht immer noch nix.

404 Not Found / Seite nicht gefunden


----------



## vanillefresser (16. Januar 2004)

@mahatma,

ich weis ja nicht was Du mit Deinem Compi machst   , aber bei mir wird *oben rechts auf der Seite* ( unter der Werbung ) wunderschön der Link " Last-Minute-Biking " mit zur Zeit 5 Terminen vom 17.01.-21.01.04 angezeigt !

Aber wie sacht schon die alte Frau Ruge: " Alles wird gut "


----------



## redrace (16. Januar 2004)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ist nicht aus Brühl, aber GottseiDank auch nicht aus Wesseling-Urfeld...
> 
> ...und es geht immer noch nix.
> 
> 404 Not Found / Seite nicht gefunden



HUHU

Vielleicht hat er ja eine virale Grippe   

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat er ja eine virale Grippe



Das ist keine virale Grippe mehr, das ist schon der Fujian Virus. Laß Dich mal impfen    , esse viel Gemüse und trinke keinen Alkohol   

Im Ernst mahatma. Alles läuft doch problemlos   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## alpi (16. Januar 2004)

@redrace

auch mein Compi ist im Gegensatz zu mir nicht aus Brühl aber auch er läßt 
keine Anmeldung über Last -Minute-Biking zu.
Ich komme aber trotzdem.

Bis Samstag Matthias


----------



## mahatma (16. Januar 2004)

Also.........in "last minute biking" komm ich jetzt rein, aber der link von redrace geht immer noch nicht.


[Augenkrebmodus]....und häßlich ist´s hier trotzdem.[/Augenkrebsmodus]


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2004)

Na, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, muss ich heute noch in den Bike-Shop, weil....eine Windstopperjacke hab ich....aber eine Gore-Sturmstopperjacke hängt noch nicht in meinem Schrank   

Gruss Lampe


----------



## redrace (17. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Um 11:00 Uhr spätestens um 11:10 Uhr ist Abfahrt!!    

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (17. Januar 2004)

auch huhu.
Bin leider auf der Nachtschicht aufgehalten worden, da ist mir der Schlaf dann doch wichtiger.
Ich hoffe, ihr habt (hattet) euren Spaß.

gruß mahatma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (17. Januar 2004)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> auch huhu.
> Bin leider auf der Nachtschicht aufgehalten worden, da ist mir der Schlaf dann doch wichtiger.
> Ich hoffe, ihr habt (hattet) euren Spaß.
> 
> gruß mahatma



HUHU

Schlaf ist nur durch mehr Schlaf zu ersetzen!!    Spass hatten wir, hoffe ich doch alle!!

Bilder hab ich auch schon online und zwar wie immer  hier, sie sind zwar nicht alle scharf, aber ich habe mein bestes gegeben!!  

Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2004)

Also, ich für meinen Teil hatte viel Spass. Sehr nette Menschen auf zwei Rädern und tatsächlich auch ein paar nette Trials- und das direkt in meiner Heimat   

Ich zitiere hier noch Kalinka: 
"Ich werde meinen Nicknamen in Schlusslicht umwandeln. Für euch bin ich gerne nochmal das Schlusslicht. Hat Spass gemacht"


----------



## alpi (17. Januar 2004)

Auch mir hat unsere Ville-Tour viel Spass gemacht. 
Bei einer Wiederholung bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Tweety66 (17. Januar 2004)

ja, ich fands auch gut: nette neue Leute kennengelernt, nette "alte" (is nicht persönlich gemeint   ) wiedergetroffen und fein geradelt. Aber irgendwie muss mich beim Schlussbummel die Schlafkrankheit eingeholt haben. Komme  nicht mehr vom Sofa runter und könnte so wegpennen.    Aber ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass Wochenende ist und man da schon mal 'ne Auszeit nehmen kann. Mach ich jetzt!!! 

CU on the next Trail

Tweety


----------



## vanillefresser (17. Januar 2004)

Schöne Tour ,

heute konnte man ohne Atemnot auch mal das ein oder andere Gespräch führen und wir haben keinen verloren   !

Auf ein Neues


----------



## Heimwerker King (18. Januar 2004)

@ All



			
				alpi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mir hat unsere Ville-Tour viel Spass gemacht.
> Bei einer Wiederholung bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.
> 
> Gruss Matthias


dito



			
				redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> ...  Spass hatten wir, hoffe ich doch alle!! Bilder hab ich auch schon online und zwar wie immer  hier, sie sind *zwar nicht alle scharf,* aber ich habe mein bestes gegeben!!
> Gruß


Danke fürs Titelbild . Gestern den zitter gehabt?   
Oder lags an dem Problem mit dem Neongelben Rad.  



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich für meinen Teil hatte viel Spass. Sehr nette Menschen auf zwei Rädern und tatsächlich auch ein paar nette Trials- und das direkt in meiner Heimat


Kann ich zurückgeben   aber wie bereits gesagt dein Benutzerbild hat mich etwas erschreckt.    Aber wie Du gesagt hast ist das Bild in Rotalben entstanden, nach 45km Singeltrail, Respekt. Habe bereits in US-BikeMags über diesen Trail gelesen und selbst die waren begeistert. Also ich hoffe du kannst das den Guide machen, falls wir es mal da hin schaffen.



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere hier noch Kalinka:
> "Ich werde meinen Nicknamen in Schlusslicht umwandeln. Für euch bin ich gerne nochmal das Schlusslicht. Hat Spass gemacht"


Immer wieder gerne  
Aber bitte nicht den Nick ändern. Denn darauf hab ich bestimmt schon ein Abonnement, denn sost bin ich immer der Bremser...   


			
				Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich fands auch gut: nette neue Leute kennengelernt, nette "alte" (is nicht persönlich gemeint   ) wiedergetroffen und fein geradelt. Aber irgendwie muss mich beim Schlussbummel die *Schlafkrankheit*  eingeholt haben. Komme  nicht mehr vom Sofa runter und könnte so wegpennen.    Aber ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass Wochenende ist und man da schon mal 'ne Auszeit nehmen kann. Mach ich jetzt!!!
> CU on the next Trail
> Tweety


Hatte ich auch und habe mir erlaubt mich heute in der Sauna zu erholen...  

Danke Marco für *Snickers* und *Hochdruckreiniger*. Echt supi, selten das mein Bike bereits am Ende der Tour wieder sauber war.


cu Friends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder hab ich auch schon online und zwar wie immer  hier, sie sind zwar nicht alle scharf, aber ich habe mein bestes gegeben!!



Hi,

nette Bilder...aber ich vermisse Simone; dachte, sie war auch dabei !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (19. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> nette Bilder...aber ich vermisse Simone; dachte, sie war auch dabei !?
> 
> ...



HUHU

Simone konnte aus betriebssteuerlichen Gründen nicht!! 

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (5. Mai 2009)

... nur so ...


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2009)

Lang ist's her


----------

